# 2015 Riverhawk B60 build...



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Dang...

160-some views and nary a comment. Are 'Hawks not welcome here??


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks sweet. I like the color scheme. 
You will find that Hellsbay, Eastcape, Beavertail and Ankona get most of the love around here.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gheenoe snobs are prevalent .

I like the custom decks. I used to own a B60 and they are fishy boats. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Good looking 'Hawk... You'll be amazed at how stable the B60 is and how shallow it can get. 
I've not been using mine of late but am looking forward to the time change and calmer winds to get her out in the back waters of Flagler and Volusia...


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

I really like this boat so far, after some motor test runs, and one very short fishin' trip.  It is VERY stable, much more so than any small boat I've owned, and there have been quite a few over the years.

I got this boat mainly because of the wide open layout, and the "decks" are nothing more that 4'x6' rubber stall mats from Tractor Supply.  Cut 'em to fit, carpet 'em and stick 'em in the boat.  Easy removal for clean-up, and they make for NICE walking around.  They also deaden almost all the noise from bumps and dropped items.

As for the "gheenoe snob" reference,  I understand that, and have always regretted getting rid of the Classic I had a few years back.  I have nothing but good things to say about the Gheens and their products.

The 'Hawk is a different boat, and the current owner of that company has been willing and eager to talk to me at length a couple of time on the phone.

I'm not here to, nor will I, engage in any 'Hawk vs. 'Noe  debate.  

Back to the boat...A few more pics.

The layout..



Gonna try an AGM battery, meant to run a power-chair.  A dozen pounds lighter than standard, sealed, and zero maintenance. Official Verdict's not in yet, but so far so good. 



Side rollers and an 8' 2x8 make this a true "drive on" trailer..





The rear deck is a piece of 3/4" oak plywood from Pa-in law's cabinet shop.



Now if the weather would just get right, so I can put this thing to use...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Dang...
> 
> 160-some views and nary a comment.  Are 'Hawks not welcome here??


welcome.... nice boat.
no kayaks tho !


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the King Fisher edition of the RiverHawk and love it. Welcome to the forum. One addition that I put on mine is a protection of the out riggers. These take a beating as they are exposed with sharp edges. I took some carpet reducer and glued it on with 3m 5200. It is a perfect fit as to the angle of the out rigger. If you like to try some let me know. ( I had a bunch left over from a job).


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

> One addition that I put on mine is a protection of the out riggers....


Very interested...Got a pic?


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Look what I found in the Tacti-Crap section at wally world...



Pretty neat, but we'll have to see how it holds up. It's got mesh compartments inside. Good storage for the phone, registration, spare glasses, snacks, etc...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen the Riverhawk B60 and almost bought one about 10yrs ago.  It's basically a Gheenoe on steroids!   

I decided I didn't need anything like that for years and now I'm back to a re-build project boat more like a Fin & Feather, but different.  More like a 17ft version of a Wingmaster Sandpiper 15.  So my transom is narrower than a Gheenoe LT25 or your B60.

Anyways, that B60 is nice and wide!  Did you see they have a B72?

Like your dark colors!


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Here are pictures of the product that I use.  The angle of the product fits perfect the angle of the RiverHawk or Gheenoe outrigger.  Put it on in the summer time as it will be easier to work with after the sun warms it up.  Stick it on with 3m 5200.  Note: have the long flange on the bottom.  I am surprised that Gheenoe or RiverHawk do offer this from the factory.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: 2015 Riverhawk B60 build...Prop Porn!*

Propeller Porn...



Solas 10x10.

If past experience serves, this should pretty dramatically improve hole-shot, negate some torque steer, and still run 30-31 mph...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet!!!


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Just got back from trying out the new prop, and it was just as I suspected...31 mph, instant hole shot, and torque steer has been improved.

I also got a new tiller extension, out with the old Strong one, in with the new, light, pretty, Carbon one...  

I might be getting pretty close to dialed in, here...


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Perfect motor for that boat. Great power to weight ratio. Rig looks nice.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

The new tiller...



MUCH lighter and easier on the engine when bouncing around. It also feels more "in touch" when running.

I like it.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been reading your thread for awhile....that's really nice setup! I miss your thread over there. how u like this one compare to your old boat with mercury sea pro! I had copy some of your ideas for my old classic. love your riverhawk!


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

> how u like this one compare to your old boat with mercury sea pro!


Well, the 'Hawk is noticeably more stable than either 'Noe  I owned, but that was expected with the wider hull.  Running wise, it's not quite as fast, but acceptable.  I really like the open-ness and walking around room of the 'Hawk. 

It really fishes well, and floats very shallow.  Here's a new photo, with the 9.9 and seats, set up for the Okefenokee in the morning...



So far so good with the new boat, enjoying it a lot.  It must also have some "cool factor" because I spend time answering folks questions about it everywhere it goes...


----------

